# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Играем в Сына Божьего?

## слово

Предлагаю творческую совместную игру. 
Результат - помощь Единого Бога всем играющим. 
Требования к игрокам - способность отвечать за своё Слово.

----------


## теремок

"Отвечать за своё слово",-это ты о чём? Как это,например?

----------


## слово

> "Отвечать за своё слово",-это ты о чём? Как это,например?


 Отчитываться, почему ты поступила так, как с тобой не договаривались поступать. 
Именно, иметь волю дать отчёт в своём поведении. 
Обычно, людьми управляет бессознательное поле планеты. 
Человек осознанный - не врёт. 
Если он сказал, что будет делать так-то и так-то, то он и поступает в соответствии со сказанным. 
А если человек не уверен в том, что сдержит слово, то он и не обещает. 
Так люди могут Бога познать на своих жизнях, ибо где нет лжи - там рождается Единый Бог. 
Ты умеешь не врать ?

----------


## теремок

Умею.
Только не со всеми.

----------


## теремок

Форум заработал,кстати.

----------


## слово

> Умею.
> Только не со всеми.


 Если со мной не умеешь, значит вообще не умеешь. 
Я - пророк. Ты -в курсе, хотя и не веришь.

----------


## теремок

Что спросит у меня пророк?

----------


## слово

> Умею.
> Только не со всеми.


 А со мной?

----------


## теремок

Что спросишь?Спрашивай.

----------


## теремок

Почему с тобой никто не играет?Знаешь?

----------


## слово

> Почему с тобой никто не играет?Знаешь?


 да. 
во-первых:
2 Господь с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
3 *Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного.*
4 Неужели не вразумятся все, делающие беззаконие, съедающие народ мой, [как] едят хлеб, и не призывающие Господа?
5 Там убоятся они страха, ибо Бог в роде праведных.
6 Вы посмеялись над мыслью нищего, что Господь упование его.
7 "Кто даст с Сиона спасение Израилю!" Когда Господь возвратит пленение народа Своего, тогда возрадуется Иаков и возвеселится Израиль.
(Пс.13:2-7)
Во-вторых, в людях нет веры, сатана хорошо поработал через лживые религии:
7 Бог ли не защитит избранных Своих, вопиющих к Нему день и ночь, хотя и медлит защищать их?
8 сказываю вам, что подаст им защиту вскоре. Но Сын Человеческий, придя, найдет ли веру на земле?
(Лук.18:7,8)
В-третьих, всё может начаться даже с тебя, если не будешь со мной сознательно воевать, а играть, и спрашивать, что тебе нужно делать, чтобы Царство Божье совершилось. 
Но, ты не можешь спрашивать, так как сама уловлена.

----------


## теремок

ОФИГЕТЬ.Опять эти пустословные изречения книжейные.

----------


## теремок

А если по пути недеградации и увеличения мозга-это как?

----------


## теремок

А подробнее если,например?

----------


## слово

> А подробнее если,например?


 У тебя Душа есть?

----------


## charles_manson

> Предлагаю творческую совместную игру. 
> Результат - помощь Единого Бога всем играющим. 
> Требования к игрокам - способность отвечать за своё Слово.


 При чем здесь вообще Ваш Единый Бог? Человек сам кузнец своего счастья. Кому-то не повезло и петля.

----------

